# Has anyone here tried Lamictal? Can it work right away?



## jasongitar

Hey everyone, just started Lamictal for the first time last night, very low dose, and my whole perception is different this morning in a good way. My perception is way clearer.

I tried low dose Naltrexone about 2 years ago with great success. It took away my DP completely but not my DR and it took my anxiety away like an Advil for a headache. I had such good luck with Naltrexone, I haven't made a post on this forum in 2 years. In fact the DR I had for the last 2 years was so low that I barely noticed it and got on with my life.

Then instead of anxiety for the last 2 years, I suffered really bad with depression, I thought I could just deal with it, but it slowly got worse. Then I started having moments of hypomania, and I suspected bipolar. Went and saw a doctor and was diagnosed with bipolar II did my research asked for Lamictal since I have read people with bipolar II do well with Lamictal, and there was some success in the DP community with it as well.

Anyway I took last night and immediately my depression went away and my DR feels gone or different. I was curious if anyone here had immediate success with Lamictal. I am usually not one to fall for the placebo effect, I really feel a chemical change.


----------



## Tenken

Lamictal definitely works good for me but it didn't right away. I mean it takes awhile to even build up to a real dosage because of the rash side effect. I would give it some more time before you get super high hopes because then you might blame the drug for not working.


----------



## rightwrong99

jasongitar said:


> Hey everyone, just started Lamictal for the first time last night, very low dose, and my whole perception is different this morning in a good way. My perception is way clearer.
> 
> I tried low dose Naltrexone about 2 years ago with great success. It took away my DP completely but not my DR and it took my anxiety away like an Advil for a headache. I had such good luck with Naltrexone, I haven't made a post on this forum in 2 years. In fact the DR I had for the last 2 years was so low that I barely noticed it and got on with my life.
> 
> Then instead of anxiety for the last 2 years, I suffered really bad with depression, I thought I could just deal with it, but it slowly got worse. Then I started having moments of hypomania, and I suspected bipolar. Went and saw a doctor and was diagnosed with bipolar II did my research asked for Lamictal since I have read people with bipolar II do well with Lamictal, and there was some success in the DP community with it as well.
> 
> Anyway I took last night and immediately my depression went away and my DR feels gone or different. I was curious if anyone here had immediate success with Lamictal. I am usually not one to fall for the placebo effect, I really feel a chemical change.


Im up to 100mg of lamictal now. I noticed within the first week that it basically stopped my thoughts and lessened dissociative symptoms alot. It made my DR worse for about 4 days but then things got better. I still find it a little weird... like my brain is too quiet. I also firmly believe that no medication cures dp and therapy is the only way out.


----------



## jasongitar

nycall21 said:


> Im up to 100mg of lamictal now. I noticed within the first week that it basically stopped my thoughts and lessened dissociative symptoms alot. It made my DR worse for about 4 days but then things got better. I still find it a little weird... like my brain is too quiet. I also firmly believe that no medication cures dp and therapy is the only way out.


That's awesome that it helped you within the first week. Did you notice any weird differences when you upped the dose, say from like 25mgs to 50mgs and so on?


----------



## jasongitar

Tenken said:


> Lamictal definitely works good for me but it didn't right away. I mean it takes awhile to even build up to a real dosage because of the rash side effect. I would give it some more time before you get super high hopes because then you might blame the drug for not working.


Good point, you are absolutely right! I could feel it wearing off towards the end of the day last night. Then when I took it again, it seemed to have a stimulating effect, not in a bad anxiety way, but it seemed to keep me wide awake for the rest of the night. I only slept about 4 hours and feel totally rested for the most part. I'm wondering if I should take it in the beginning of the day.


----------



## rightwrong99

jasongitar said:


> That's awesome that it helped you within the first week. Did you notice any weird differences when you upped the dose, say from like 25mgs to 50mgs and so on?


Nah didnt notice any differences.


----------



## Absentis

jasongitar said:


> Anyway I took last night and immediately my depression went away and my DR feels gone or different. I was curious if anyone here had immediate success with Lamictal. I am usually not one to fall for the placebo effect, I really feel a chemical change.


This is exactly what I experienced when I started taking lamotrigine. I took 25 mg at night and it kicked it right away. Prior to being prescribed it I had done my research and I knew that I would need to titrate up to a high dose before any effects would be felt so I don't think the placebo effect was the explanation. I've been on a low dose ever since and it's helped.

Since then I've gone up to 150 mg simply because my psychiatrist is a firm believer that it helps with depression and anxiety so I went along with the dose increase. It hasn't altered how much DP/DR I have but it hasn't hurt either so I still think that there are a sub-section of people with DPD that respond positively to low doses of lamotrigine.


----------



## Pappeska

I'm on 200mg Lamictal for my Bipolarism, and after I started I've had DP symptoms reminding me of experiences I had when I was younger. Anyone who has tried and got worse? It is a listed side effect.


----------



## chrdrdp

Does it still work?

Is your DR still gone?


----------



## chrdrdp

jasongitar said:


> Hey everyone, just started Lamictal for the first time last night, very low dose, and my whole perception is different this morning in a good way. My perception is way clearer.


so your perception is way clearer, thats awsome to hear.
does it still work?
is your dr gone?


----------



## Doberg

Im curious if anyone else has tried lamictal lately? I think I may go back on it once I get over my fear of medications.


----------

